# Who Is Coming Up Thursday?



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

As I said in another thread, I was thinking of doing a fish fry on Thursday evening. Keeping it simple with fish, french fries, Metallica, and maybe some Robin Trower.

How many of you have already got the OK from the ole lady to come up? How many are still waiting to get the OK from the head of the house. And how many have already got 'the look' when they asked, and don't have the maracas to ask again?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there, going up on Monday


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I'll be there save me a seat at the beach.

As for the other stuff there has not been any head of/Head in this household since she said I do, its a partnership! lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> How many of you have already got the OK from the ole lady to come up? How many are still waiting to get the OK from the head of the house. And how many have already got 'the look' when they asked, and don't have the maracas to ask again?


Which one was it for you?

Do you still have 10lb balls of lead...........for your downriggers?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I am the king of the castle. You know that.

There's a reason that the walkway from the door to the driveway has been dubbed 'The Trail of Tears'.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick and I will be there Thursday.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there early Thursday. See you up there. Het, that sounds like a winner.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll bring the Bridge of Sighs Album and I'll be there either early Thursday or late Thursday depending upon whether I have someone to prefish with or not.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I'll be up there friday after work.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

So I guess there will only be eight of us?

Anyone that plans on coming up, please post so I know how much fish to bring.

Everyone is more than welcome to show up, just let me know.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> So I guess there will only be eight of us?
> 
> Anyone that plans on coming up, please post so I know how much fish to bring.
> 
> Everyone is more than welcome to show up, just let me know.


I'll be there Thursday night...will your freezer fit in your truck!!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Just burned an Iron Maiden CD to bring:

Genghis Khan
Afraid to Shoot Strangers (live)
Fear of the Dark (live)
Can I Play With Madness (Sue me, I like this song)
Alexander the Great
Sign of the Cross
Hallowed Be They Name
Powerslave
Rime of the Ancient Mariner
Revelations

You'll note that I left off Number of the Beast, since Hetfield doesn't like the solo.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Not a decent song in the bunch. You might as well have burned a Bay City Rollers CD.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be up Thursday with a guest. If I need to bring some fish let me know. I can always stop by Long John Silvers on the way up


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

No need for Long John Silvers. I have enough fish. I'll have plenty with me.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I am the king of the castle. You know that.



Master of your Domain ?



If I work the Hawgfest on Friday I may try to join everyone Thursday night but I won't know till closer to the day.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Not a decent song in the bunch. You might as well have burned a Bay City Rollers CD.


 I don't care who you are, thats funny right there!!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Got One said:


> I don't care who you are, thats funny right there!!


Well, funny unless you're me. 

edit: Forgot to add..if you don't like "Hallowed be thy Name", you are not human.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Well, funny unless you're me.
> 
> edit: Forgot to add..if you don't like "Hallowed be thy Name", you are not human.


i with ya CO..."revalations" from live after death( there best album imo) and "rhyme of the ancient mariner" are my favs!! there ARE other bands than metellica!!


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll be there Wednesday thru Saturday.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

I pulled some strings and I will be there Thursday night. Give me a call and let me know what you want sidedish wise. Later, Scott. Ps. I will bring my Master of Puppets cd.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

SELL-FISH said:


> Ps. I will bring my Master of Puppets cd.


I can dig that. But please nothing that postdates ...And Justice For All.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I have never met any of you guys and would like to meet the men behind messages. Mrs. Hogg and I are coming in thurs. evening, would like to drop by after we get checked in at the Plantation to meet a few of you. Where are you guys going to be and how late will you be there?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just walk down (North) the lane to the end by the lake and you will see everybody. We are all very easy to find there.

The plantation is booked, and I think everyone there is there for the Hawg Fest.

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

I can swing by took tow days off work for pre fishing.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds good I am really getting excited about fishing this tournament. It is really starting to get those old competitive juices flowing again. I am looking forward to meeting you guys thurs. nite. See you then!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

SELL-FISH said:


> I pulled some strings and I will be there Thursday night. Give me a call and let me know what you want sidedish wise. Later, Scott. Ps. I will bring my Master of Puppets cd.



I love track No. 7 on that album. " Damage Inc." !!!!!!!! But that is just one of 7 magnificent songs put together for that album.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> there ARE other bands than metellica!!



yea, but your "best of lawrence welk" doesn't count


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> there ARE other bands than metellica!!



There's also Beatallica


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll be there there Thursday night with a buddy, we are going to handicap Scott (SELL-FISH) on Friday prefishing.

What can I bring. I was thinking a couple marinated backstraps?? What about a side dish. I hate to show up empty handed.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll be there thursday as well, I'm pre fishing but afterwards showing up and suppose to stay with Sell-fish. I have some work to put in out there, I haven't walleye in FOREVER, gotta get my wheels greeced thursday, dial them in friday and swing for the fences on saturday. I'm pumped, probaby do alot of beer drinking as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> I'll be there thursday as well, I'm pre fishing but afterwards showing up and suppose to stay with Sell-fish. I have some work to put in out there, I haven't walleye in FOREVER, gotta get my wheels greeced thursday, dial them in friday and swing for the fences on saturday. I'm pumped, probaby do alot of beer drinking as well.


Yea, let's see if your a walleye ninja or..................a yellow belt. Booohahahaha!! Oops wrong thread


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Yea, let's see if your a walleye ninja or..................a yellow belt. Booohahahaha!! Oops wrong thread


That's it I'm hiding 100 banana's in your boat when your asleep be afraid Tom, be afraid. :woot::bananalama:


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> That's it I'm hiding 100 banana's in your boat when your asleep be afraid Tom, be afraid. :woot::bananalama:


noway will you get close to my boat with this ninja guarding it 24/7:Banane38:


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Freakin Hilarious picture!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nevermind I don't want NO part of that dude whatsover.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ooooowee......5 days and a shake till it's on!! Im staring to get excited

by the way, where's that krustydawg fellow at, I bet he's lurking somewhere just waiting to steal my program


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> So I guess there will only be eight of us?
> 
> Anyone that plans on coming up, please post so I know how much fish to bring.
> 
> Everyone is more than welcome to show up, just let me know.


Het,
I will probably stop by. let me know if I can bring anything....besides my Merle Haggard Cd's, that is


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Ooooowee......5 days and a shake till it's on!! Im staring to get excited
> 
> by the way, where's that krustydawg fellow at, I bet he's lurking somewhere just waiting to steal my program


I'm lurkin' alright ! I don't run dipseys and stinger spoons so your program is safe ! LMAO !


----------



## B-lou (Mar 14, 2006)

I will be there thurs...........B-lou


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> I'm lurkin' alright ! I don't run dipseys and stinger spoons so your program is safe ! LMAO !


I'll be pulling dipsey's and stinger spoons....and I'm not lying either!!!!...I'm bringing my riggers too!!! :T


----------



## kramerpage (Apr 3, 2006)

The Plantation has a two rooms still open as of today....:G FYI

The plantation is booked, and I think everyone there is there for the Hawg Fest.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

kramerpage said:


> The Plantation has a two rooms still open as of today....:G FYI
> 
> The plantation is booked, and I think everyone there is there for the Hawg Fest.


Lost me. George is looking for a room but a two room is just enough for him.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> I'll be pulling dipsey's and stinger spoons....and I'm not lying either!!!!...I'm bringing my riggers too!!! :T


Sure you're not! I'll have the riggers also!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I am going to be there and from pm talks I am bringing pies. I plan on apple for sure.

What kinda pie you fools want? And don't say hair....I ain't bringing none of those, muh wife would kill me


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

We still need a few things for Thursday's fish fry. Who can bring - fish batter, french fries, ketchup, tarter sauce? 
See you there, it should be a blast!


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

Leaving tonight but we're staying at riverview park on the river. We'll try to make it over to the plantation for the festivities!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll get fries and ketchup for Thursday Night.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll bring a couple pies, tarter sauce and how much and what kind of batter do you want??


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

swantucky said:


> I am going to be there and from pm talks I am bringing pies. I plan on apple for sure.
> 
> What kinda pie you fools want? And don't say hair....I ain't bringing none of those, muh wife would kill me


Save me a piece of apple for Friday.
1.) apple
2.) peach
3.) blueberry


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Cherry!!!!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Do you want pre-made fries, or would you rather have a couple sacks of Taters? Peach pie by the way.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

swantucky said:


> how much and what kind of batter do you want??


Het and I will have enough fish for 20-30 people (maybe more), so we'll need enough batter for that amount. If others are bringing fish we'll need more. I'm sure any kind of batter mix will be fine (especially beer batter).
See you there!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Captain Kevin said:


> Do you want pre-made fries, or would you rather have a couple sacks of Taters? Peach pie by the way.


I think pre-made would be much easier. I'm all for doing as little work as possible.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm bringing a decent amount of fish, oil, and tarter sauce. PappaScott is bringing some french fries. I think we have four fryers at this point. If someone has an extra frying pot (shallow one, not a turkey fry pot), you could bring it to help out.

I have no intentions of peeling potatoes and cutting them.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

COmmodore 64 said:


> I'll get fries and ketchup for Thursday Night.


Jus tpicked up a big bag of crinkle cut, 2 small bags of tater tots, 1 small bag of waffle fries and a 64oz. Heinz ketchup. SO if you think we need more th an that, bring it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

With all this food I know I'm bringing my appetite . Should be a great time guys. See you all there tomorrow.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Forgot to mention, I'm bringing Zatarain's fish coating (my usual). I'm sure seating will be at a premium, so if you have one of those fold-up camp chairs, bring it (if you plan on sitting).

I also have a good amount of paper plates, some plastic ware, and a couple rolls of paper towels.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I got roped into a 4pm meeting I can't get out of. With some luck I will be on the road by 5:30. I am guessing a two hour run to get there. What time are you planning on eating??


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If it's like last year, they were still eating at 9:00 PM


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

DaleM said:


> If it's like last year, they were still eating at 9:00 PM


Good! I don't wanna hold the show up since I am bringing some of the fish batter


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

2 hrs from Swanton to Huron? Drive that van like you drive your 300ex on ice. Break out the mad ninja driving Skillz. For those that don't know randy here is his picture but I guarantee he will be drinking Honey Browns with a touch of Lime juice. 2nd picture is his river fishing partner.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Well be eating between 6-7.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I will have the MILF van loaded and bust ass as soon as I get out of the meeting. I am leaving from P-Burg but i have to pick up my buddy Dan. I figure 1.5 hours tops. No road pops and I will run hard


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

You will be there in an hour in the chester the molester van. I hope your batter isn't a home brew.. See ya tomorrow, I have a feeling this one could be legendary...


----------

